# FU Netzschütz durch STO Funktion ersetzen



## olitheis (2 Juli 2013)

Hallo, wie die Überschrift schon sagt, möchte ich bei unseren Antrieben (hauptsächlich Extruderantrieben) die Hauptschütze in der Netzzuleitung einsparen. Ich rede hier von 2x 90kw und 1x 140kw Synchronmotoren. 
Die Umrichter sind mit 2-kanaligem STO ausgestattet, und zur el. Trennung befindet sich vor Umrichter, Drossel und EMV Filter eine Netz-Trenneinrichtung (NH-Trenner).

Ist dieser Ansatz grundsätzlich richtig: mit STO, ohne Netzschütz? Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, welche Sicherheitskategorie mit dem STO eingehalten werden kann, und vor allem, welche Sicherheitskategorie, bzw. nach neuer Maschinenrichtline PL, beim Extruder (Groß-Blasanlage) eingehalten werden muss?

Vielleicht habt Ihr das ja schon einmal realisiert.
Vielen Dank


----------



## MSB (2 Juli 2013)

Welchen PL du brauchst:
Keine Ahnung, bin mir aber sehr sicher, das es bei Extrudern entsprechende C-Normen gibt, z.B. die DIN EN 1114-1

Welchen PL du erreichen kannst:
Steht im Handbuch des Umrichters, bzw. es steht drin unter welchen Bedingungen du welchen PL erreichen kannst etc.

Eine grundsätzlich ähnliche Diskussion findest du hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/antriebstechnik/48763-netzschuetze-bei-umrichter-noch-noetig.html

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## c.wehn (4 Juli 2013)

Also ich hab bei diversen Anlagen kein Netzschütz wegen STO eingebaut und TÜV abnahmen bekommen (SEW)
Da stand in der BA nicht das es zusätzlich benötigt wird. Allerdings ist STO keine allpolige Abschaltung.
Ist das nicht zusätzlich verlangt sollte es i.o. Sein.


----------



## zako (4 Juli 2013)

Hier findest Du z.B. Angaben bzgl. 

● Sicherheits-Integritätslevel (SIL) nach DIN EN 61508
● Kategorie / DIN EN ISO 13849-1
● Performance Level  nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1
Die Sicherheitsfunktionen entsprechen den Funktionen nach DIN EN 61800-5-2.

für einen SINAMICS S120 - da steht einiges wissenswertes drinn:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68047679

Aus meiner Sicht kann ein Netzschütz allein gar nicht sicherheitsgerichtet sein - bei einem Extruder wohl okay, aber bei einem Hubwerk das nach unten fährt (und somit generatorisch ist - also Zwischenkreis ordentlich geladen bleibt), bekommt man die Netztrennung ggf. gar nicht mit.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (6 Juli 2013)

Ich frage mich ganz grundsätzlich, wieso Ihr an dem Schütz sparen wollt, das wird doch wohl nicht das teuerste Komponent in eurer Anlage sein ?
Lass dieses Netztschütz von mir aus 600 Euro für die Leistung kosten, aber bei einer Anlage in 400.000er Größenordnung fällt das wohl nicht wirklich ins Gewicht ?

Und was ist mit Not-Halt, da müsste doch eine zwangsweise Abschaltung erfolgen, und das geht meines Wissens nur mit Schütz. Setz doch einfach alle FUs an ein und dasselbe Netztschütz und koppelt es mit dem Nothalt, dann hast Du auf jeden Fall das erforderliche Performace-Level in der Safety erreicht, sonst wäre mir das zu riskant. Was hat STO denn überhaupt für eine Sicherheitskategorie ? Doch bestimmt nicht "e" ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juli 2013)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ganz grundsätzlich, wieso Ihr an dem Schütz sparen wollt, das wird doch wohl nicht das teuerste Komponent in eurer Anlage sein ?
> Lass dieses Netztschütz von mir aus 600 Euro für die Leistung kosten, aber bei einer Anlage in 400.000er Größenordnung fällt das wohl nicht wirklich ins Gewicht ?
> 
> Und was ist mit Not-Halt, da müsste doch eine zwangsweise Abschaltung erfolgen, und das geht meines Wissens nur mit Schütz. Setz doch einfach alle FUs an ein und dasselbe Netztschütz und koppelt es mit dem Nothalt, dann hast Du auf jeden Fall das erforderliche Performace-Level in der Safety erreicht, sonst wäre mir das zu riskant. Was hat STO denn überhaupt für eine Sicherheitskategorie ? Doch bestimmt nicht "e" ?



Grundsätzlich sind Schütze vor FUs mehr als nachteilig, durch die große Kapazitive Last der 
FUs können Sie mal festbrennen und müssen deshalb überdimensioniert werden. Bei häufigen
abschalten was bei zyklischen Einlege-Takten erforderlich sein kann, leidet der FU und kann 
vorzeitig Ausfallen. 

Bei goßen Leistungen oder bei eine Vielzahl von Umrichtern, macht sich das Vorschalten von
Schützen sehr wohl Preislich bemerkbar.

Der Performance Level 'd' ist bei den meisten Standard Umrichtern zu erreichen, sogar je nach
Ausführung ist auch 'e' erreichbar. 

Die Sicherheitsgerichtete Abschaltung mit der elektronische Lösung 'STO' gegenüber
der Hardware Lösung mit vorgeschalteten Schützen, meines Erachtens der bessere Weg.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (6 Juli 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der Performance Level 'd' ist bei den meisten Standard Umrichtern zu erreichen, sogar je nach
> Ausführung ist auch 'e' erreichbar.


Interessante Information, wusste ich so nicht. Sind hier auch Siemens Sinamics inbegriffen ?


> Grundsätzlich sind Schütze vor FUs mehr als nachteilig, durch die große Kapazitive Last der
> FUs können Sie mal festbrennen und müssen deshalb überdimensioniert werden. Bei häufigen
> abschalten was bei zyklischen Einlege-Takten erforderlich sein kann, leidet der FU und kann
> vorzeitig Ausfallen.


Naja aber wenn Du 1) ein großes Schütz nimmst, und es vor ALLE Umrichter schaltest, dann 2) die Schütze (oder das eine Schütz) nicht etwa mit den FUs zyklisch schaltest, sondern einmal bei Einschaltung von Steuerstrom EIN und wenn der Steuerstromkreis und/oder eben NOTHALT rausfliegt, dann AUS, und 3) über Kompensation von Blindleistung nachdenkst (Würde ich bei 160 kW sowieso schon machen, z.B. mittels geeigneter Netzdrossel) dann stimmt diese Argumentation schon gar nicht.



> Bei goßen Leistungen oder bei eine Vielzahl von Umrichtern, macht sich das Vorschalten von
> Schützen sehr wohl Preislich bemerkbar.


Jo ist halt schlicht und ergreifend die Frage welchen Performance level die FUs an sich schon erreichen, und wenn es wie Du sagst "e" ist dann braucht man in der Regel kein Schütz mehr, schon gar kein redundantes



> Die Sicherheitsgerichtete Abschaltung mit der elektronische Lösung 'STO' gegenüber
> der Hardware Lösung mit vorgeschalteten Schützen, meines Erachtens der bessere Weg.


Stimme ich zu, solange das den Normen insbesondere der EN ISO-13849 genügt

*Edit: *Ich habe nach der Durchsicht von dem Systemhandbuch für Sinamics S120 mur den Performance Level "d" verifiziert, damit müsste man je nach Gefährlichkeit der Anwendung womöglich doch noch ein Schütz vorschalten, um den eventuell benötigten Level "e" durch Redundanz zu erreichen.


----------



## Elektriko (27 Mai 2022)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage über die FU-Stoppkategorien:
FU mit STO Funktion = Stop Kat 1
FU mit STO + 1 Netzschütz = Stop Kat 0
Wäre es so richtig?
Danke
Gruß


----------



## holgermaik (27 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> FU mit STO + 1 Netzschütz = Stop Kat 0


würde ich so nicht verallgemeinern. Normalerweise wird das Netzschütz ja erst bei Stillstand abgeschaltet, so das Stop Kat 1 erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage über die FU-Stoppkategorien:
> FU mit STO Funktion = Stop Kat 1
> FU mit STO + 1 Netzschütz = Stop Kat 0
> Wäre es so richtig?
> ...


Nein.
Stop Kat1 kann ich üblicherweise mit einem abfallverzögerten Netzschütz erreichen.
Wie bei allem gibt es aber hier auch noch einige Sonderfälle.


----------



## Elektriko (27 Mai 2022)

Vielen Danke euch beide für die Antworten.


----------



## Elektriko (27 Mai 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> würde ich so nicht verallgemeinern. Normalerweise wird das Netzschütz ja erst bei Stillstand abgeschaltet, so das Stop Kat 1 erhalten bleibt.


Vielen Danke euch beide für die Antworten.

In normal Betrieb verstehe ich so, aber auch wenn wir eine Sicherheitstür öffnen bzw. Not-Halt Taster betätigen? In diesen Fällen schaltet den Schütz nicht sofort aus, also ist nicht die Energie vom FU sofotrt weg (Stop Kat 0)?

@Blockmove wie macht man das?
"kann ich üblicherweise mit einem abfallverzögerten Netzschütz erreichen" kannst du mir bitte ein Link bzw. info bitte schicken. Vielen Dank.


----------



## holgermaik (27 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> @Blockmove wie macht man das?


es gibt z.B. von Pilz Sicherheitsrelais mit verzögerten Kontakten und normalen Kontakten. Die normalen nimmst du für STO und den verzögerten für das Netzschütz.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> @Blockmove wie macht man das?
> "kann ich üblicherweise mit einem abfallverzögerten Netzschütz erreichen" kannst du mir bitte ein Link bzw. info bitte schicken. Vielen Dank.


Einfach ein Zeitglied davor. Entweder Software oder ein Sicherheitszeitrelais.
Ist eigentlich nichts Aussergewöhnliches.
Abschaltverzögerungen brauchst du oft auch bei Pneumatik, Hydraulik


----------



## Elektriko (27 Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank euch beiden für die Info. 

Um zu verstehen, wenn ich z.B. den Nothalt betätige, dieser Schutz (vor dem FU) schaltet ein bisschen später aus (nach der STO vom FU)

 Habe ich es richtig verstanden?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch beiden für die Info.
> 
> Um zu verstehen, wenn ich z.B. den Nothalt betätige, dieser Schutz (vor dem FU) schaltet ein bisschen später aus (nach der STO vom FU)
> 
> Habe ich es richtig verstanden?


Zuerst kommt das nicht sichere Stillsetzen des Antrieb. Danach das sichere Abschalten des Schützes


----------



## Elektriko (27 Mai 2022)

Ist "Safe Torque Off" nicht die Sichere Stillsetzen? 
Also erst "Sichere Stillsetzen" STO, und danach abschalten des Schützes? Oder verstehe ich falsch das Konzept STO.....?


----------



## SPS-Pascal (27 Mai 2022)

Für Extrusionsalnlagen gibt es eine C-Norm. Wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht wird da die Abschaltung nach PLr d gefordert. Meist ist in den Normen noch die Schaltungsarchitektur mit angegeben die eingehalten werden soll. Gibt es für die Analage ein Risikobeurteilung? Zumindest dort sollte dokumentiert sein, welche Anforderungen dein Bauteile haben müssen. Grundsätzlich bekommst du aber mit den Richtigen FU ein PLr d Kat. 3 für STO gerechnet.


----------



## SPS-Pascal (27 Mai 2022)

STO ist eine sichere Momentenabschaltung. Entspricht letztendlich AUS2 (Stopkat. 0) und bewirkt ein Austrudeln der Maschine. Der schnelle Stopp wäre SS1 (safe stop 1) und entspricht AUS3 (Stopkat. 1) das wäre ein gezieltes Stillsetzten (rampe abfahren)
Und beim Unterschreiten eines Grenzwertes wird STO eingeleitet. Ob STO nun über Netzschütze oder sicheren Klemmen am FU die dir die Zündimpulse sperren eingeleitet wird, ist dabei Jacke wie Hose. Wichtig ist dabei nur, dass du mit der Verschaltung das entsprechende PLr erreichst.


----------



## Elektriko (27 Mai 2022)

Ich spreche nicht über "eine" Anlage, ich spreche allgemein. z.B. wegem Not-Halt, sehe ich, dass den Schütz (vor den FUs) schaltet sofort aus (mindestens in meinen Augen).

Deswegen Frage ich, z.B.: beim Nothalt "normalerweise" kommt zuerst STO (für mich war eine sichere Abschaltung, jetzt bin ich nicht sicher) , oder z.B. erst kommt SS1, und danach den Schütz?

Und diese Verzögerung (vom Schütz) sprechen wir von ms, oder? Weil wie gesagt, in meinen Augen den Schütz schaltet sofort aus (diese FUs sind normalerweise mit Safe-Motion, also sie haben immer z.B. SS1 und STO) 

Danke an alle


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ist "Safe Torque Off" nicht die Sichere Stillsetzen?
> Also erst "Sichere Stillsetzen" STO, und danach abschalten des Schützes? Oder verstehe ich falsch das Konzept STO.....?



Wenn dein Umrichter die Sicherheitsfunktion STO hat, dann brauchst im Prinzip kein zusätzliches Netzschütz.
Hat dein Umrichter kein STO, dann kannst du mit einem Netzschütz STO erreichen.


----------



## holgermaik (27 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Deswegen Frage ich, z.B.: beim Nothalt "normalerweise" kommt zuerst STO (für mich war eine sichere Abschaltung, jetzt bin ich nicht sicher) , oder z.B. erst kommt SS1, und danach den Schütz?


Eine große Anzahl an FU unterstützt kein SS1.
Der normale Ablauf wäre (un)sicher an der Schnell-Rampe runterfahren und nach Zeit STO schalten sowie bei Erfordernis (PLr) das Netzschütz abschalten.
Die Zeit zwischen runterfahern und STO sollte so gewählt sein, dass Stop 1 nicht in Stop 0 fällt.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich spreche nicht über "eine" Anlage, ich spreche allgemein. Wenn ich Sicherheitsabnahmen von Anlagen mache, wenn ich die Not-Halt F-DQ abklemme (oder Not-Halt betätige), sehe ich, dass den Schütz (vor den FUs) schaltet sofort aus (mindestens in meinen Augen).
> 
> Deswegen Frage ich, z.B.: beim Nothalt "normalerweise" kommt zuerst STO (für mich war eine sichere Abschaltung, jetzt bin ich nicht sicher) , oder z.B. erst kommt SS1, und danach den Schütz?
> 
> ...



Wirf bitte nicht so viele Dinge durcheinander und beschäftige dich mit den Grundfunktionen eines geregelten Antriebs.

Bei den meisten normalen Anwendungen (z.B. Fördertechnik) habe ich zwischen dem nicht sicheren Anhalten des Antriebs und STO (egal ob integriert oder über Schütz) ca. 1,5s drin. Bei Not-Halt ist dies eher zweitrangig. Wichtig sind die Zeiten bei Lichtgittern oder auch Schutztüren.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Eine große Anzahl an FU unterstützt kein SS1.
> Der normale Ablauf wäre (un)sicher an der Schnell-Rampe runterfahren und nach Zeit STO schalten sowie bei Erfordernis (PLr) das Netzschütz abschalten.
> Die Zeit zwischen runterfahern und STO sollte so gewählt sein, dass Stop 1 nicht in Stop 0 fällt.



Viele der Sicherheitsfunktionen in einem Antrieb sind sowieso mehr Pseudo als Wirklichkeit.
Wenn z.B. SS1 oder SLS nicht funktionieren, dann geht der Umrichter sowieso auf STO.
Und da brauchst du dann sowieso meist weitere Maßnahmen (z.B. sichere Bremse)


----------



## Elektriko (27 Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank für alle eure Antworten.
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Elektriko (27 Mai 2022)

Noch eine Frage zur SF STO.
Haben STO und 2 Schütze in Reihe die gleiche Wirkung? (Stopp Kategorie 0)
2 Schütze in Reihe für mich ist klar, FU getrennt vom Netz
Aber wie ist diese Trennung mit der SF STO Gewährleistet? Weil die "Leistung" ist nicht unterbrochen, also die 230 bzw 400 v sind noch "zu Verfügung"....

Hoffe jemand kann mein Zweifel verstehen, und noch besser, beantworten. Danke


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (27 Mai 2022)

STO heißt Safe tork off und dabei werden die IGBT FU Ausgang gesperrt. Damit wird der Motor abgeschaltet.
Das heißt aber nicht das der Motor spannungsfrei ist. In der Regel reicht das für die meisten Anwendungen. 
Die schützschaltung schaltet den FU spannunglos. Wenn der Zwischenkreis entladen ist ist der Teil spannungslos. Ähnlich wie ein (Notaus) da Energielos geschälten wird. 
Am besten mal ein Handbuch vom Hersteller deines FU mal durchlesen da steht das in der Regel sehr genau drin.

Bei STO am Regler wird der Antrieb sofort Drehmoment los geschaltet. Das heißt der Motor trudelt aus.
Bei der Schützschaltung kann der Motor noch bestromt werden solange der Zwischenkreis geladen ist.

Ich glaube du verwechselt bzw. Vermischt gewisse Sachen. Beide Varianten können Stopp-Kategorie0. Aber nur die schützschaltung ist wirklich spannungsfrei.


----------



## Elektriko (27 Mai 2022)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> STO heißt Safe tork off und dabei werden die IGBT FU Ausgang gesperrt. Damit wird der Motor abgeschaltet.
> Das heißt aber nicht das der Motor spannungsfrei ist. In der Regel reicht das für die meisten Anwendungen.
> Die schützschaltung schaltet den FU spannunglos. Wenn der Zwischenkreis entladen ist ist der Teil spannungslos. Ähnlich wie ein (Notaus) da Energielos geschälten wird.
> Am besten mal ein Handbuch vom Hersteller deines FU mal durchlesen da steht das in der Regel sehr genau drin.
> ...



Ganz genau, ich denke auch, dass ich ein paar Konzepte vermische, und jetzt weiß ich welche 🤦
Danke👍🏻


----------



## Blockmove (28 Mai 2022)

Noch ein Hinweis:
Wenn ich Umrichter mit elektronischen STO verwende, dann habe ich immer einen Hinweis im Schaltplan, dass der Motor evtl. nicht spannungsreiche ist.


----------



## Elektriko (28 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis:
> Wenn ich Umrichter mit elektronischen STO verwende, dann habe ich immer einen Hinweis im Schaltplan, dass der Motor evtl. nicht spannungsreiche ist.



Meinst du den Motor oder den FU? Die IGBTs schalten ja den Motor aus, aber der FU bleibt unter Spannung,  STO ist eine sichere Schaltung, oder?


----------



## Hesse (28 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> STO ist eine sichere Schaltung,


Für mich ist das so:

STO ist ----> Not *Halt* (evtl. mit ausdrudeln, aber ohne weitere Energie Zufuhr)
Es ist kein Not-*AUS* und erfüllt nicht „Freischalten“ der fünf Sicherheitsregel

Das Schütz ist der Not-*AUS*
Somit verbau ich beides und kann damit gut schlafen ….
Ich will Not *Halt* und Not *Aus* es könnt ja auch jemand an einer beschädigten Leitung „Kleben“
Allerdings habe ich auch selten Antriebe jenseits 20Kw (Kostenfrage Schütz)

Das ist aber meine eigene Sichtweise und nicht in Norm begründet.


----------



## Elektriko (28 Mai 2022)

Ja, ich habe eigentlich gefragt weil ich schon beide oft gesehen habe. Vor vielen FUs ein Schütz, aber jeder FU mit SS1 und STO. Einige sagen Stop- Kategorie 1 andere (ich war in dieser Gruppe) Stop-Kategorie 0. Aber ich habe mit der Verzögerung des Schützes nicht gerechnet, deswegen kann auch Stop-Kategorie 1 sein....
Auf keine Frage beide sind sicher (für mich mit Schütz sicherer) aber die Info wichtig für die RBU ist ... Und manchmal ist es schwer alles genau zu merken....


----------



## zako (28 Mai 2022)

Ein Schütz zwischen Umrichter und Motor mag zur Sicherheit beitragen - eigentlich müsste das DC / kleine Frequenzen schalten können.
Netzseitige Schütze würden bei generatorischen Lasten nichts bringen.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (28 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Auf keine Frage beide sind sicher (für mich mit Schütz sicherer) aber die Info wichtig für die RBU ist ... Und manchmal ist es schwer alles genau zu merken....


Was wirklich sicherer ist kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Laut bauchgefühl würde ich vermuten das der STO am Regler sicherer ist als das Schütz. Zumindest in der Risikobewertung. Das muss man alles genau durchrechnen werden.


----------



## s_kraut (28 Mai 2022)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Was wirklich sicherer ist kann man pauschal nicht sagen.


Pauschal kann man sagen, dass man mit einem Schütz typischerweise nicht mehr als PLc/SIL 1 erreichen kann.


SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Laut bauchgefühl würde ich vermuten das der STO am Regler sicherer ist als das Schütz.


Laut Datenblätter der mir bekannten FU (ABB, Danfoss, Siemens) hat dein Bauchgefühl recht. Die Teile die wir einsetzen haben PLd/SIL2


SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Zumindest in der Risikobewertung. Das muss man alles genau durchrechnen werden.


mit STO+Schütz sollte PLe/SIL3 erreichbar sein.

Wen´s interessiert, die DGUV hat mal ein Report speziell zum Einsatz von FU rausgebracht mit Beispielschaltungen und den entsprechenden Sistema-Reports zu den Beispielen.





						IFA Report 4/2018: Sichere Antriebssteuerungen mit Frequenzumrichtern (3. Auflage)
					

Der IFA Report 4/2018 behandelt den Einsatz von Antriebssteuergeräten, die Sicherheits-Teilfunktionen nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 umsetzen.




					www.dguv.de
				



Beispiel 12 zeigt recht originell wie man den Klemmkasten des Motors im abgeschalteten Zustand spannungsfrei halten kann.
Geil: Unter Dokumentation steht "Sicherer Zustand: monetenfreier Motor"


----------



## A3Q (30 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe eigentlich gefragt weil ich schon beide oft gesehen habe. Vor vielen FUs ein Schütz, aber jeder FU mit SS1 und STO.



Das wird auch oft gemacht bei Anlagen, wo es eine Art "Steuerspannung EIN"-Schalter gibt. Die Abschaltung bei Not-Halt etc. wird über die Antriebsinterne Funktionen realisiert. Arbeitet z.B. die Instandhaltung dran, kann über den Schlüsselschalter die Steuerspannung, demzufolge auch der Schütz mit der Lastspannung abgeschaltet werden.

-chris


----------



## rosebud (30 Mai 2022)

Für die Leute von der Instandhaltung, die Arbeiten am Motor auszuführen haben, hat man den Reparaturschalter erfunden. Ob der jetzt vor oder hinter dem Umrichter angeordnet wird, darüber läßt sich trefflich streiten. Mein Favorit: Zwischen Umrichter und Motor, denn Umrichter haben alle eine Stopp-Taste.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Mai 2022)

rosebud schrieb:


> denn Umrichter haben alle eine Stopp-Taste.


Nein, alle sicher nicht.


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2022)

A3Q schrieb:


> Das wird auch oft gemacht bei Anlagen, wo es eine Art "Steuerspannung EIN"-Schalter gibt. Die Abschaltung bei Not-Halt etc. wird über die Antriebsinterne Funktionen realisiert. Arbeitet z.B. die Instandhaltung dran, kann über den Schlüsselschalter die Steuerspannung, demzufolge auch der Schütz mit der Lastspannung abgeschaltet werden.


MD Kapitel 1.6 'Maintenance', Unterkapitel 1.6.3 'Isolation of energy sources'


> Machinery must be fitted with means to isolate it from all energy sources. Such isolators must be clearly identified. They must be capable of being locked if reconnection could endanger persons. Isolators must also be capable of being locked where an operator is unable, from any of the points to which he has access, to check that the energy is still cut off.


Dass ist in meiner Interpretation ein Reperaturschalter. Nicht ein Schlüsselschalter der etwas mit die Steuerspannung zu tun hat.


----------



## Plan_B (30 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nein, alle sicher nicht.


Zumindest sind aktuelle Umrichter Repschalterfest, dh. der kann notfalls auch ohne Umrichterschaden unter Last abgeschalten werden.


----------



## Elektriko (30 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> MD Kapitel 1.6 'Maintenance', Unterkapitel 1.6.3 'Isolation of energy sources'


was ist MD? kannst Du mir bitte ein Link schicken? Danke


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2022)

Das EU Direktiv 2006/42/EC of the European Parliament and of the Council of 17 May 2006 on machinery, and amending Directive 95/16/EC (recast)
Ist als das 'Machinen Direktiv' oder 'MD' bekannt.





						EUR-Lex - 32006L0042 - EN - EUR-Lex
					






					eur-lex.europa.eu
				



Den muss man kennen !


----------



## Elektriko (30 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Das EU Direktiv 2006/42/EC of the European Parliament and of the Council of 17 May 2006 on machinery, and amending Directive 95/16/EC (recast)
> Ist als das 'Machinen Direktiv' oder 'MD' bekannt.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ja! ich habe in der MRL nicht gedacht, und deswegen nicht gemerkt


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2022)

Mein Fehler, MRL und nicht MD.


----------

